# The Waterfall Drain



## jsp77 (Mar 25, 2017)

So with a few hours to hand after a few fails i decided to have a revisit to this lovely drain. Had a few issues whilst trying to light up a few photos, managed to prop up my light only to find it had slipped and fell in the water and floated down the small waterfall, where i quickly grabbed it, spent the next 10 minutes or so trying to dry it out a finally got it working again. Also dropped my lenser too. I know drains are not every ones cup of tea but i really enjoyed this, made a change being down a hole/drain rather than in a building. 

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/T2mtGG


https://flic.kr/p/RYJvLA


https://flic.kr/p/TcAbwL


https://flic.kr/p/TcAbcC


https://flic.kr/p/TgaRUD


https://flic.kr/p/T2mjaA


https://flic.kr/p/SFfPF9


https://flic.kr/p/T4KJnp


https://flic.kr/p/T2mcqo


https://flic.kr/p/TczWNd


https://flic.kr/p/TgazWr​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2017)

Dropped my Lensers a few time not killed one yet, I've got a spare Lenser head torch, I'll bring it along next week, you can have it. Great set jsp I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow!! Those pics are amazing


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 25, 2017)

smiler said:


> Dropped my Lensers a few time not killed one yet, I've got a spare Lenser head torch, I'll bring it along next week, you can have it. Great set jsp I liked it, Thanks



Cheers Smiler, best be getting you a few beers in return, see you at the meet


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 25, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Wow!! Those pics are amazing



Thank you Rubex, the first photo took 4 minutes exposure time, using the small amount of natural light.


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Cheers Smiler, best be getting you a few beers in return, see you at the meet



Kind thought but I've given up booze for Lent


----------



## KM Punk (May 2, 2017)

Loving that RCP, you've shot it well.
The steps are a nice feature aswel.
Awesome stuff


----------



## HughieD (May 2, 2017)

Forgot to comment at the time how superb these images are so shall do it now...


----------



## Luise (May 2, 2017)

Brave man  Love these!


----------



## Lavino (May 2, 2017)

Nice photos


----------

